# National shire horse centre



## plazzyman

Well, what better way to spend an early sunday morning than wander around a derelict leisure site lol, closed in 2000 its well overgrown now but a really good explore .Went with a mate, cheers gaz ,lots of buildings and barns hardly chavved at all and quite interesting ,see what you thin



k .



































.photobucket.com/albums/tt41/plazzyman/shirehorsecentre013.jpg[/IMG]





/plazzyman/shirehorsecentre016.jpg[/IMG]














.photobucket.com/albums/tt41/plazzyman/shirehorsecentre022.jpg[/IMG]


/plazzyman/shirehorsecentre024.jpg[/IMG]

















.photobucket.com/albums/tt41/plazzyman/shirehorsecentre031.jpg[/IMG]





/plazzyman/shirehorsecentre040.jpg[/IMG]


























.photobucket.com/albums/tt41


/plazzyman/shirehorsecentre045.jpg[/IMG]












































/plazzyman/shirehorsecentre063.jpg[/IMG]





http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/tt41/plazzyman/shirehorsecentre066.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## kernowexpeditionary

nice one m8, lots to see!


----------



## plazzyman

ya gotta go mate you could wander round for hours


----------



## Mother

Glad you liked it.


----------



## rjg_scotland

The trouble with the word shire is that I always either read it or write it as "shite".

This, however, isn't shite. Nice to see something different and JUNGLEMANIA just looks like so much fun!


----------



## night crawler

Interesting place but makes you wonder how long befor some little scrote comes along with a lighter, the bails look a bit too inviteing. Wonder how many shire horse centres that are as there is one not so far from me. Good explore that.


----------



## mrzogs

good thread, some of the pics look identical to the ones we took about a week ago 

did you get any trouble off of the pikeys in their caravans?

i wanted to go back sometime to get a more in depth look.

i was shitting it the whole time because the pikeys there are quite crazy so i've been told.


----------



## GeorgieKirrin

That's so sad - we used to go to the Shire Horse Centre every year as kids. Couldn't give a monkeys about the big horses with fluffy feet but I loved that death slide! Was it too rotten to climb inside? Thanks for sharing your pictures!

I'm definitely going to have a little mooch around this one - anyone wanna join me?


----------



## djrich

This place looks great, thanks for the pics


----------



## extrogg

laurabops said:


> That's so sad - we used to go to the Shire Horse Centre every year as kids. Couldn't give a monkeys about the big horses with fluffy feet but I loved that death slide! Was it too rotten to climb inside? Thanks for sharing your pictures!
> 
> I'm definitely going to have a little mooch around this one - anyone wanna join me?



Ill jion you for a mooch if you are going!! I wonder if i ever served you an ice cream...hope you dont like rum and raison!!! 

I worked there as a summer job for 3 years 87, 88, 89...lots of good memories!!


----------



## sheep21

Nooooooooooooooo

I went here as a kiddie


----------



## plazzyman

*Update !*

If your going to go do it soon, there are plans to build housing on the site in the near future .
My recommendation is an early morning explore ,pikeys dont get up early !,the curtains were still drawn up till 9 lol


----------



## GeorgieKirrin

extrogg said:


> Ill jion you for a mooch if you are going!! I wonder if i ever served you an ice cream...hope you dont like rum and raison!!!
> 
> I worked there as a summer job for 3 years 87, 88, 89...lots of good memories!!



Oh god you probably did - though I hate rum and raison so probably safe. I don't want to know...! Will PM you when we're thinking of going, would be good to have an 'insider' along too!


----------



## Foxylady

Ah, you got the lime kiln...good man! 
I'd read back along that there was an old lime quarry nearby. I didn't realise there was a kiln there too.
Love the buildings and the very overgrown outdoor stadium area.


----------



## ckallis

will have to take a trip to have a look myself one day 

Anyone thought about Kitley Caves in the very close area to the Shire Horse Centre? think it closed a few years ago. would be a good one to visit i think

heres an old bumper sticker which used to available from Shire Horse Centre


----------



## extrogg

I know the old quarry thats nearby. I grew up in Yealmpton and all these places were my playground! 

Id be more than happy to show people my old haunts...I know of a few tucked away places, theres a less well known cave system in the woods not far from Kitley Caves but you have to climb up 80 foot to get to it. I took my mate and his two boys there last year. It was very spooky for me as i found my name that id written on the cave wall over 20 years ago! 

Elliots Quarry is an interesting site..old buildings and rotting transit vans in the undergrowth..been a pikeys dumping ground last few years so a bit dodgy.

Theres also an old ww2 military base/hospital in some woods just north of the village.

If anyone is interested in seeing these places then let me know.

Andy


----------



## extrogg

laurabops said:


> Oh god you probably did - though I hate rum and raison so probably safe. I don't want to know...! Will PM you when we're thinking of going, would be good to have an 'insider' along too!



No i guess you dont want to know!! Id be more than happy come along. Its funny looking at the pics especially the parade ground as i can still see/hear Tony Flower announcing the "parade of horses in the main area" 
God we used to litter sweep that place and shovell horse dung then go and serve icecreams!! 

Andy


----------



## daddybear

enjoyed the pics,especially the red phone box which would be an ideal place to put my superman costume on before i jump int that soft play area and let myself go.lol


----------



## matt_uk

How annoying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i was gunna use this place as my first picture post! 

Did you have any problems with the people living there?, because when i went a couple of years back the house was still occupied so i couldnt get to close so only explore the wooden structures.


----------



## PinkMini

Have you been there recently Matt Uk? We're planning a trip but don't fancy angry pikies, bricks through car windows and occupied houses! 

Or am I totally out of date and the plans to build housing on the site have gone ahead?!?!


----------



## matt_uk

no chap, the only time ive been was about 18months ago, i wouldnt mind going back and getting a proper look. it well secure as far as car ascess so pikey's shouldnt be a problem, i think if you check on a map that a public footpath runs through, they dont like people using it but if its marked on the map they can do anything about it.


----------



## PinkMini

More chick, than chap!  We're planning a visit soon if you wanna join?


----------



## v-w-chick

PinkMini said:


> More chick, than chap!



hahahahahahah at chap


----------



## v-w-chick

been here twice now, love the place 
will do a thread with pics soon 
kelly


----------



## strokesboy21

yeah was excellent tho doubt the planning for the housing estate will go through


----------



## KINGY

laurabops said:


> That's so sad - we used to go to the Shire Horse Centre every year as kids. Couldn't give a monkeys about the big horses with fluffy feet but I loved that death slide! Was it too rotten to climb inside? Thanks for sharing your pictures!
> 
> I'm definitely going to have a little mooch around this one - anyone wanna join me?



count me in if you go for another mooch.

i have a pile of pictures somewhere from my visit there as a kid and i was addicted to the free fall slide, it was the time of shell suites and remember the friction burning holes in them lol

let me know if you decide to go


----------



## KINGY

im going to devon in a weeks time (3rd - 10th oct) if anyone up for going visit let me know im a photographer too so will take plenty plenty more pics


----------



## strokesboy21

sounds kinda gay but this place will always hold a special place in my heart ive vistited 3 times now and it still excites me


----------



## KINGY

i hear ya there i went when i was a kid and i didnt actually know it was shut down till a couple of years ago but since i was a kid i always had that slide in my head and always wanted to visit it again and was totally gutted when i see it was closed and when i saw the pictures of the slide now it was sad


----------



## strokesboy21

yeah its quite sad as you walk around it seeing it in that state think its even worst now that south west war games are using the site as well


----------



## KINGY

south west war games? whats that some kind of paintball action team?


----------



## Timmy

KINGY said:


> south west war games? whats that some kind of paintball action team?



yup


----------



## strokesboy21

well if me and timmy are going you can come along as well if ur about? we havent decided on any days but will messege you a day if were going


----------



## ekp09

OMG!!! I can't believe this place! I used to go here while on holidays as a kid, and absolutely loved it!!! I didn't realise it had closed.  

Great pics though, did you have a play on all the indoor things?


----------



## beano1979

Hi everyone, is this place still there would love to have a look , anyone have the address


----------



## PinkMini

Yup, it's still there. I live just down the road so regularly go and play on the junglemania!! Haha! Just watch out for the pikies. 

Addy is ational Shire Horse Centre, Yealmpton, Devon. 

PinkMini


----------



## KINGY

if you google national shire horse centre it still comes up with the full address and postcode. im only in devon now till saturday but will be down again and defo up for a meet and explore if im not too late


----------



## Powlie

drove up to the place the other day and could see some caravans in there. is the site abandonned or are there pikeys living there?


----------



## steve_o

Don't think there are pikeys there. Possible the caravans are the remainders of the film crews that used the site for an upcoming film. We found no Gypsies when we went there. two caravans, on tourer, one static. both all shut up and curtains closed even mid afternoon. Place is all padlocked up.


----------



## Powlie

ideal. will be heading over there soon if anyone wants to tag along


----------



## totalgamesroom

hi guys, does anyone have any idea who owns this place or who has an interest in it?


----------



## spikey

still owned the people who used to run the centre i think


----------



## theterrorwheel

this place is such a cool explore, wait there a minute i have a great idea why dont they re-open as the first urbex theme park, just leave as is and charge a few quid to be allowed to crawl under a bush or similar to gain access, everyone would be happy then anyway here is a few pics 


























arena bench








dropslide polishing ladder




looking up the drop slide




coming down the drop slide




















badoosh not able to help himself


----------



## steve_o

Got to be done really!

When we first opened the door on 'Jungle mania' our whole group just ran to have a play on everything! like little kids, lol. Drop slide was good to go on too


----------



## theterrorwheel

the more i go here, the more sorry for this place i get, you look around and see some very unique features then you see the sale brochures for this venue when in its hay-day and then you realise how special this location is, this place made alot of people happy , myself included and now its going to finish up as a housing estate, damn what a shame, does anyone know what happen the "king" the tallest living horse at 19.2 hands high.


----------



## TuningHouse

Nice shots mate, just went there on thursday. There is some "caravan" people on site now, and the massive barn with the hay in it you have pics of has 3 caravans and a Landy Discovery in it. The walls also have lots of Pheasants hung to them - NICE

IVe got a few pics too, shall i add them on here or start my own ???? I felt very down about the whole place. Think i was having an off day, but when i went years ago i thought it was rubbish, and got exactly the same feeling about it now its been closed down for 10 years haha, maybe i dont do farm dereliction i dont know


----------



## shocker

Hi guys,
Went to check this place out as had fond memories too. Was surprised to see it was still here, a lot worse for ware though. I went to check it out the night before going with my son, glad I did. Bearing in mind the place has been derelict over 20Yrs was rather freaked out as 3 shires came out the shadows as I approached, quickly I made my my up to the buildings. As I approached the big barn music that sounded like the music from the ride played from another area. That was the last straw, freaked out I left. 
Went back following day with my son and saw 3 Clydesdale's (Not ghost shires  ), as walking round could see some cameras possibly original but then spotted some that seem more modern. I think they are linked into a current system as the music started playing again. Even in the daylight it freaked us out as there are signs of people or security personnel at the main house. Would love to go again and explore closer to the buildings.


----------

